# Bulova?



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm doing a little recon.
Anyone ever hear of Bulova Kennel? Somewhere near Moreno Valley CA?
They used to have a website. But taken down for whatever reason.
Please tell me what you know. Especially if you have a dog from them.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

thought you were talking about watches.. lol


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

HAHA! Yeah. I came across that on google search. Names like Rolex and Bentley are common. Let's not forget Gucci and Prada. lol
I'm not very knowledgable when it comes to bloodlines. But apparently this kennel uses direct link to Black Shaq. I'm not co-signing. Nor am I skeptical. Just curious.
Someone has to know something about them.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

So you're getting a dog from them? Certified Black Shaq is owned by Ray Certified and here is a *thread about Certified*. Still looking for info about Bulova Kennels. I'll email Ray and ask him if he ever heard of them.


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

thank you. i appreciate the help.
no i'm not getting another dog. but here's the abbreviated version of a long story...
my brother first had Gotti (lol another cliche' name, this time from italian mob genre) since he was a pup. now my brother plays football in Florida. the dog got a new home that wasn't very healthy. he got loose 3 times in 3 months. i'm the designated hitter for family affairs in Cali so my brother asked me to take care of things. of course animal control made a bundle off me and i was scolded by an officer despite not being Gotti's caretaker. i was just happy he survived 3 perilous adventures on the street. he's the best dog ever.
after i bailed him out the 3rd time. my brother asked me to take him to LA with me. in retrospect i should have done that after the 1st time. he had giardia. roundworm. eye infection. sheath infection. infected puncture wounds on his face i'm assuming from a street fight. open sores. and he weighed in at 54 lbs. this is what he looked like...
















this is him now. all cleaned up and 68 lbs.








i never thought to ask. but my brother just told me he comes from Bulova Kennels and related to Certified Black Shaq. and the breeder is holding his papers.
SO, i finally come to my point. basically, i wanna know where he comes from. is he Certified? is he De La Cruz? is his pedigree legit?


----------



## Eagle (Jun 6, 2011)

Looking at the wounds shown, it was no accidental street fight. He was held by an APBT. Most likely some punks found him and wanted to test him. Those punks don't care for injured dogs, and either kill 'em or turn 'em loose by dumping 'em off. If it was a street fight by coincidence, it would have had to been stopped with breaking stick, and you would have known what happened. 

If breeder is no longer on site, most likely they got heat for poor customers, or were in fact breeding dogs for that purpose. Just seeing the dog is blue shows the breeder didn't know blues were never bred for that purpose since 1936, at a convention in Oklahoma. From there the blues went to the AKC, for show, under AST.

Never heard of that kennel. If he does have a legit ped, he's a good looking dog, most likely an AST. JMO. 

Glad he was able to be saved, as he doesn't appear to be from a BYB.


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

any feedback? did you hear from Ray?
i've turned up zilch. nada. there's no information online.

Eagle, yah the bite pattern tells me the same thing. except where we are, it's very possible to come across stray pitbulls on the street. i would even say chances are good. Moreno Valley Animal Shelter has i high kill rate. i spent alot of time there looking for Gotti and i probably saw 40 to 50 kennels with pitbull mixes everyday. i asked one of the volunteers how she could work there without crying her eyes out everyday. i'm what most people would consider tough or at least thick skinned. but that place turns me into the biggest baby on the planet.
then again... hoodlums also run rampant out here. so i guess either way he was SOL.
btw, if i had the dough, i would donate to animal shelters. they do an unbelievable job, especially when CA is cutting their funds down to nothing.


----------

